# 1970 Ram Air 455 HO, #'s matching, 4sp, A/C Car Rarity?



## machschnell (Mar 18, 2016)

Hi All-

I just signed up to the forum here to discuss my car. I've read several threads about a RA 455 car but they always seem to peeter out because the posting party is just ranting about options without having the actual build sheet (or car for that matter). Well, I have both and I would love to get an opinion of value or rarity from the goat experts on here. I'm only slightly wet behind the ears but have some idea what's what. I'll leave it at that. 

Build sheet attached. PHS documented. Car is clean and straight, no rust but needs a restoration.


----------



## machschnell (Mar 18, 2016)

So just in case the attachments didn't work. Options include:

Sierra Yellow/white
C08 Cordova Top
Decor Group (Deluxe wheel covers, Wheel opening moldings)
PK5 G70X14 White LTR Fiberglass
L75 4BBL 455 HO Engine
M21 4 SPD Close Ratio Transmission
U63 Radio Push Button + W/S ANT
D34 Mirror Visor Vanity-RH
N34 Custom Sport Steering Wheel
N98 Wheels Rally 2
U30 Rally Gauge Cluster- Tachometer
D55 Console
N41 Power Steering-Variable Ratio
A01 Glass-Soft Ray-All Windows
C60 Air Conditioning
T42 Hood - Air Inlet
M09 Knob-Custom Gear Shift
Y96 Springs+Shocks-Ride+Handling
NA9 Evaporative Emission System

Delivered to Visalia, CA for the total amount of $4799.11.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Welcome, am sure you will agree, just dont see a lot of factory RA equipped '70 455 GTO's. 
Have a 70 L75 M21 w/601 as a major project, know of several more out there, yours being a Fremont build with a home state '70 EEC system...just don't see such builds.

Factory production numbers per Fred Simmonds.

'70 GTO w L75 and manual trans
-1761 M13 & M21 hardtops 
-..158 M13 & M21 converts

'70 GTO w L75 and M40
-1986 hardtops
-..241 converts

as factory installed with L75 engine:
-..117 with M13 (HD Muncie 3 spd)
-1802 with M21 (DP code) M21
-2227 with M40 (turbo 400)

'70 GTO w L75 and (code 601) RA option
-??? with M13 (possibly, not built)
-302 with M21
-241 with M40

IF only 543 '70 L75 with (code 601) RamAir
<subtract 17 with WT1 (Judge option)>

-leaves 526 GTO's with factory installed L75 & RA...which are not Judges.

Value...will be in the eye of the beholder. 
Condition, color, mileage, etc, all effect valuation. Hope this helps.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

A very rare car, 46 years on. Worthy of a restoration, for sure. Odd it came with the close ratio trans and a 3.31 rear gear.....I guess the 455 had enough bottom end to make up for the lazy first gear ratio of the M-21. PICS?


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

geeteeohguy said:


> A very rare car, 46 years on. Worthy of a restoration, for sure. Odd it came with the close ratio trans and a 3.31 rear gear.....I guess the 455 had enough bottom end to make up for the lazy first gear ratio of the M-21. PICS?




'70 factory equipped 455 GTO's received their own Muncie, the DP coded M21, when optioned with a 4speed. The different coding of the '70 455 usage M21 had to directly do with the numbers of teeth on the speedo drive gear on the output shaft. The drive gear specifically mated with a few different driven gears, and either 3.31's or 3.55's. The M21's available in 400 GTO's had a different speedo drive gear and a different driven gear to match up with 3.90 gears, and when 4.33's were optioned a small speedo adapter box was used, thus the different coding of the M21's that were available behind the '70 400 4bbl engines.

With the '70 L75, 3.55's came in the McKinnon 12 bolt rears with manual trans equipped Goats, when ordered w/o AC.. Order factory AC with the L75 & M21, and 3.31's came in back. With near 500 ft lbs of gross torque, the '71 HO's, when ordered with 4spd trans,received the big output shaft M22.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Excellent info, PH. I did not know that! Thanks for posting....this kind of information is not easily located and is great stuff.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Threw out the differences in the M21's behind the '70 GTO engine offerings, as some out their in Goatland would lead one to believe the '70 455 GTO's with M21's had a big output shaft Muncie. Not so, just different drive gear on the output shaft. 

Guess the OP disappeared.


----------



## mgrig (Jul 16, 2015)

Nice ride.


----------



## Sojercol (Nov 15, 2016)

Very nice!!! Any pictures?


----------



## gljplc (Apr 25, 2010)

Great Thread Guys !!! Pinion Head - QUESTION: You mentioned in one of your replies on this thread that 17 built 1970 Judges with 455 option - 
Several articles I have read say that the 455 option was made available in the late model year 1970 Judge - were any actually built ?? 455 Judge ?? with Ram Air option ?? One article I saw said about 17 of 1970 455 engine Judges were built (same number you quoted) but I have not seen that in any listing of production numbers. 
Thank you again. Great Forum.
Greg


----------

